# Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/sigma-to-announce-14-24-f4-24-f1-4/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Sigma will be announcing a few lenses for Photokina in the coming weeks.</p>
<p>The first will be the expected Sigma 24mm f/1.4 Art, which will be priced around $1100. The second will be a 14-24 f/4 DG OS that will be priced around $1200. The 14-24 will have an 82mm filter thread, which will be a very welcomed feature for landscape photographers.</p>
<p>There’s also a mention that Sigma could make a development announcement for a 24-70 f/2 that <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/sigma-24-70-f2-os-hsm-coming-cr1/" target="_blank">we spoke about a year or so ago</a>.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2014/08/14/sigma-lenses-rumored-for-photokina-24mm-f1-4-art-and-14-24mm-f4-with-os/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 & 24 f/1.4*

OS? Isn't that the widest optically stabilized lens anywhere?

Bring on the 24-70/2!


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

While very cool, I'm satisfied with the 16-35 f/4L already. Too late sigma.


----------



## Radiating (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



RLPhoto said:


> While very cool, I'm satisfied with the 16-35 f/4L already. Too late sigma.



The 16-35mm IS is excellent in a sea of wide angle zooms that are mediocre, with the Nikon 14-24mm, and 16-35mm VR being one of the few other good ones.

The thing is Sigma's 14-24mm might be even sharper than Canon's version and wider. That would be a killer lens. There's lots of room to improve quality in this segment. The 14-24mm could blow Canon out of the water, or just be slightly better in every way like the 24-105mm (though lacking weather sealing, and being much larger as the down side)

I'm very curious to see what the 24mm 1.4 is like, every major brand has tried to get the 24mm prime right, and most don't perform well above f/2.0. 

I'm very hopeful of some serious improvements with these lenses.


----------



## frugivore (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

Do I sell my Canon 24L II to buy this new Sigma, which will probably be sharper but not have weather sealing? I think not.

Do I but the Sigma 14-24mm OS which takes 82mm filters, although all my other lenses take 77mm filters, and also lose 13° of angle of view compared to the Canon 16-35mm f/4? I think not.

I'm sure these lenses will be good for others, but I will skip them for now.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



frugivore said:


> Do I sell my Canon 24L II to buy this new Sigma, which will probably be sharper but not have weather sealing? I think not.
> 
> Do I but the Sigma 14-24mm OS which takes 82mm filters, although all my other lenses take 77mm filters, and also lose 13° of angle of view compared to the Canon 16-35mm f/4? I think not.
> 
> I'm sure these lenses will be good for others, but I will skip them for now.



Do I make a decision before the lenses are even released? I think not.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



Etienne said:


> frugivore said:
> 
> 
> > Do I sell my Canon 24L II to buy this new Sigma, which will probably be sharper but not have weather sealing? I think not.
> ...


Both of your posts make me laugh! I'm curious about the rumored 14-24, though I think the 35mm end of the 16-35 makes it a more practical zoom lens. Also, it would be the first 14mm FF lens to take a filter, so that makes me wonder.


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



Radiating said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > While very cool, I'm satisfied with the 16-35 f/4L already. Too late sigma.
> ...


+10000000000000000000000000


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

instant buy for me when quality comes close to the latest sigma lenses.
for a 14-24mm im not concerned about AF at all.

i doubt that canon will suprise me with a similiar lens at photokina.


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

If 14-24 comes real, it takes filters and has same IQ than my 35mm Art, it will be killer lens. I already made decision to buy EF16-35 IS, and started saving the money, but now I must think again..


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

A 24mm f1.4 sounds like an interesting lens. I look forward to reading the reviews after it comes out.


----------



## beckstoy (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

24 1.4?

Dangit. I was looking forward to an 85 1.4 Art this Fall.

The 24-70 f2 possibility is very cool, however. Might drown my sorrows then look forward to that beast!


----------



## brianleighty (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



beckstoy said:


> 24 1.4?
> 
> Dangit. I was looking forward to an 85 1.4 Art this Fall.
> 
> The 24-70 f2 possibility is very cool, however. Might drown my sorrows then look forward to that beast!


Yeah me too. I'm so ready to buy an 85 and was hoping for an art version. Now I have to decide whether to buy the current one or wait.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



mackguyver said:


> I'm curious about the rumored 14-24, though I think the 35mm end of the 16-35 makes it a more practical zoom lens. Also, it would be the first 14mm FF lens to take a filter, so that makes me wonder.



Surprised Sigma hadn't pounced on a really wide UWA zoom for FF some time ago. Before they were killing it with Art lenses (and delivering much higher quality product), they were undercutting for price and niche/gap-filling lenses Canon wasn't making. I would have assumed they'd have tried this FL by now.

I ran a poll recently that pegged why so many people coveted the Nikon 14-24, asking them to choose if they could only have one of two things -- that lens's sharpness OR it's focal length, which was more important?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20915.15

Though a large majority said they really just wanted a sharper ultrawide in general, a quarter of respondents really thought that focal length was the killer item.

So I think a Sigma 14-24 will sell well if it were offered just from pent-up demand of 14mm UWA zoom covetees and the IS should please some event photogs. Now if it is nearly as sharp as the Nikon _and it takes front filters_, it will sell like hotcakes to the landscapers. The Nikon 14-24 is great, but from what I've read, it really handcuffs photogs from a filtering flexibility perspective. As I understand it, Nikon 14-24 users can't use the main Lee setup and need to buy a specialized Lee rig that is limited in some way. (I want to say they can't stack much or they can't use a CPL -- someone please correct me.)

Regardless of whether this Sigma lens is real or not, I agree with RLPhoto -- I'll be perfectly happy with my new Canon 16-35 F/4 IS. It is a brilliant tool which says yes to nearly everything I need: it's sharp, it has IS, natively works with my Lee setup, can handle some rain, and doesn't weigh a ton. Love it love it love it.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



beckstoy said:


> 24 1.4?
> 
> Dangit. I was looking forward to an 85 1.4 Art this Fall.
> 
> The 24-70 f2 possibility is very cool, however. Might drown my sorrows then look forward to that beast!



I wouldn't give up on an 85 f/1.4 Art. That's been rumored for some time on other sites. Most rumor mongers say Sigma needs both the 24 and 85 to complete the standard Art prime line. 

Further, Dustin Abbott (fellow CR forum member but also does his own reviews) said that he's already been approached to review a early Zeiss Otus 85mm. Any 'Otus' developments are absolute gold for Sigma, who have demonstrated that they can make an autofocusing lens 95% as good for 1/4 the price. So if Zeiss is making one, Sigma will gladly swoop in, outperform an aging Canon L in that FL, and gobble up a good chunk of the high end dollars there. Be patient.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



dilbert said:


> Smart.
> 
> There are much bigger weaknesses in the wide angles of various vendor lens lineups than there are at 85mm and beyond. Canon's 85/1.2L is already quite good, as is the 100 and 135. Although Sigma may want to play there later, there's less opportunity in that space of the lens market than at the wide end...
> 
> ...



If that 14-24 is front filterable and comparably sharp as the Nikon 14-24, it's a land grab for Nikon landscape business as well. That Nikon lens has a sterling reputation but has gone without any serious competition. 

- A


----------



## cliffwang (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 & 24 f/1.4*



Lee Jay said:


> OS? Isn't that the widest optically stabilized lens anywhere?
> 
> Bring on the 24-70/2!



+1
Cannot wait for its 24-70/f2 OS.


----------



## infared (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



RLPhoto said:


> While very cool, I'm satisfied with the 16-35 f/4L already. Too late sigma.



+1 me too!!!! ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

24mm f/1.4 A $1100?

Please anyone, what was the introduction price of the 35mm?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



mrsfotografie said:


> 24mm f/1.4 A $1100?
> 
> Please anyone, what was the introduction price of the 35mm?



If memory serves...

$899 for the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 Art
$949 for the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art

- A


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



ahsanford said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > 24mm f/1.4 A $1100?
> ...



Thank you, let's hope it's a bit more in line with the previous releases and that the price goes down a little too in the first few months.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



frugivore said:


> Do I but the Sigma 14-24mm OS which takes 82mm filters, although all my other lenses take 77mm filters, and also lose 13° of angle of view compared to the Canon 16-35mm f/4? I think not.
> 
> I'm sure these lenses will be good for others, but I will skip them for now.



Well, yes, but it's easy to get excellent lenses in the 24mm-35mm range. It isn't at the ultra-wide end, and the difference between 14 and 16 isn't as trivial as it looks if you're into that sort of thing (you may not be of course; it's rather a niche interest). Of course, if Sigma had been able to conjure up a significant improvement to it's 12-24mm that would have been even better. Perhaps 14mm is the practical limit for such things.


----------



## Shanly (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

I notice that the 14-24 f/4 is not rumored to be an "Art" lens. 

I'm waiting to see the quality level of the lens when and if it's announced.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

Hell ya Sigma! They're taking my money faster than I can earn it.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

Yup. I'm more than satisfied with my 16-35 f/4. I also await the 85 as well as the 135 Art. I wonder if they're also working on a 200?


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



sdsr said:


> frugivore said:
> 
> 
> > Do I but the Sigma 14-24mm OS which takes 82mm filters, although all my other lenses take 77mm filters, and also lose 13° of angle of view compared to the Canon 16-35mm f/4? I think not.
> ...



35mm yes, 24mm not so much.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



Shanly said:


> I notice that the 14-24 f/4 is not rumored to be an "Art" lens.
> 
> I'm waiting to see the quality level of the lens when and if it's announced.



'C' for contemporary?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



mrsfotografie said:


> Shanly said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that the 14-24 f/4 is not rumored to be an "Art" lens.
> ...



Nope. 'R' for rumor. 

- A


----------



## brianleighty (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



ahsanford said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > 24 1.4?
> ...



Not sure if I'd call the Canon 85 1.2 L an aging lens. It's definitely a pretty sweet lens. My main thing is price to performance. I bought the Sigma 35 since it's better than the Canon 35 1.4 and it's cheaper. I'm hoping the same for the 85. But that's not to say that the 35 1.4 or 85 1.2 are bad lenses.


----------



## LOALTD (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

I love the Canon 24 f/1.4 II, it's a fantastic piece of glass in every way possible...

except one...

It has very bad coma making it a problematic lens for star-shooting.

If the Sigma is as good (I'll even settle for almost as good) but has much better-controlled coma, I'm in!

14-24 OS looks interesting too...I agree with the others though, the 16-35 f/4 IS is going to be very hard to beat. I've rented one and I'm on the verge of buying one. I feel like it's the Canon wide-angle we've been waiting for for a very long time. I suppose if anyone could top it, it would be Sigma.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



ahsanford said:


> Nope. 'R' for rumor.
> 
> - A



I thought it was Canon that was coming out with the "R" series of rumoured lenses during the Year of the Lens. ;D


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

If new 14-24 rivals IQ 35mm art and 50mm art, it would be sweeeeet lens!
But what do you guys think, is it possible to make 14mm wide lens without that bulbous front element?
I want to use my Lee filters, and I was going to buy EF16-35 F4. If this new Sigma can take filters, it makes me think again..


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*



Foxdude said:


> If new 14-24 rivals IQ 35mm art and 50mm art, it would be sweeeeet lens!
> But what do you guys think, is it possible to make 14mm wide lens without that bulbous front element?
> I want to use my Lee filters, and I was going to buy EF16-35 F4. If this new Sigma can take filters, it makes me think again..



I would guess the jump from 16mm down to 14mm moves you from the Lee 100 setup to something silly like the enormous Wonderpana setup.

If a new 14-24 was front-filtered, it would not want to guess how freakin large that filter diameter would be. They would likely need to make it like a built-in step-up ring just so people can use square filters without vignetting, but I'm not sure the standard Lee setup could still work then: their wide angle rings only go up to 82mm.

Can't wait to see, though. This FOV / filtering problem intrigues me. It's one of the few areas of the market where the accessory actually bosses the lens design instead of the other way around.

- A


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Announce 14-24 f/4 OS & 24 f/1.4*

I also fear the front element will be size of an elephant and shape of football. But we'll see.
I purchased Lee 100mm system maybe a day or two before I heard the rumor of new Sigma.
What I have heard, the EF 16-35 F4 is fantastic lens, I think it can't disappoint me.
Just need to save some money..


----------

